# The Saga Goes On



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Update:
Sadie doing better, still here
Ariel and Willow still missing

I got a call from a local rescue, the same one who recommended me to foster Sadie and her kittens, asking me to go and trap a mama and her 6 babies as they were over under a deck a yard over from the man who killed my Baxter. Turns out it is my sometime porch kitty whom I've been trying to get for 3 years. She is the mama to my Bennington, Willow, Baxter and Ariel. 
So now I'm trying to trap Sunshine, the mama, here and then I'll go try to get all the kittens from under the deck. Nothing is working out of course. Sunshine has gone back into heat and has an entourage of strange toms hanging around her. If I accidentally trap one of them and she sees it that will be it. I have had her eating out of the trap all day with the door tied up but now that i think I can trap her okay, she's out sleeping beside it so I can't bait it or set it.
I remember when I thought my 8 cats were too many!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

I was planning on putting them in our outdoor cat enclosure but I think the kittens are too small and would be able to escape. I have only trapped kittens on our front porch when they were old enough and am not sure if she has started to wean these babies as she has not brought them around to eat so am wondering what to use as bait?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikayla, 
How big is your outdoor enclosure? Would it be possible to wrap a tighter woven wire around it?
Can you fit a Rubbermaid tote with a hole cut in it, with straw added for a 'nest' for mama and kittens?
You probably already have that...but I thought I'd ask, just in case!
You have got soooooo much going on...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers for ALL the cats, and kittens, you're trying to help!
Still praying for some good news regarding Willow...
Sharon


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

The enclosure is 10x10 and 8ft high at the peak. I have a Kittytube house that I could put inside. I'll check at the hardware store tomorrow to see about some netting. It would be great if I could keep them in it as Sunshine is around 3 and extremely feral and I think she would be a lot more comfortable in it rather then in the house. I wish I knew how old the kittens are as this may be my only chance to get her spayed if they're ready to be weaned. She has had 4 litters that I know of and is raring to get pregnant again.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

How are things going Mikayla? Goodness, you agreed to go trap a mama cat and her 6 kittens with everything else that's been going on?! Well, at least you know the mama cat. But still...

I don't suppose there's any news on Ariel or Willow? How is Sadie doing?


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

Willow has not been found, nor Ariel. I have to believe that they are okay somewhere.
Sadie is still with us though I have given the girl I'm fostering for till next Thursday. She is not happy and when she has been out of the room she has viciously attacked my cats. The girl keeps lying to me about having homes for her and saying the people have backed out just before it's time to come and get her. I told her I could only keep her for 4 weeks and it will be 9 on next Thursday. I love Sadie and have been sleeping in the cat room most nights on the love seat but she still yowls constantly when I leave the room. My Kip who has idiopathic cystitis and prone to crystals when he's stressed, has started peeing around the house and so has Sadie when I let her out, after I put my cats outside. Graham and I have discussed keeping her but she is stressing the other cats and us out. Poor baby.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikayla, 
Keeping All Paws Crossed here for Willow, and Ariel...
And poor Sadie, she needs a home to call her own, then Kip could calm back down...
More Prayers for everyone! 
Sharon


----------

